# RAD Cycle Products Bicycle Repair Stand



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Needing a repair stand and was wondering if any of you have experience / past experience w/ the RAD Cycle Products Bicycle Repair Stand.

Cheap enough for me to afford. 
Your take or should I just save another $100 and get one from either park tool / Ultimate? But I prefer to be on a budget  
Thanks all.










https://www.discounttommy.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/4082306/vpcsid/0/SFV/32282


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

How about $55? 

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...tte-Torx-ST-115-Workbench-Mount-Workstand.htm


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought about that, but I don't have a bench or a wall to mount one. I always can fab an homemade one I guess. lol


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Just bumping this back up to see if anyone has one, and how they like it (or don't like it)?

Looking for first hand experience.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

You get what you pay for. Cheap isn't always...


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

selector said:


> You get what you pay for. Cheap isn't always...


I assume you have owned one? Because that IS what I asked for, feedback from people that own it. Not feedback from people that have never seen one in person.
So.....how long have you owned yours?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Have you seen it in person and laid hands on it?


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

My buddy had a simular stand, probably not the exact model.
I wasn't that impressed. It works but the traditional stands are much more flexible in how you hang the bike and what angles you can get it into.

That translates into a lot easier to do some jobs.
I'd go traditional rather than settle for that setup.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Sometimes I forget about Amazon reviews (I tried to find it here, but couldn't find it listed in the reviews section).
Basically, it got mixed reviews. Some people were very happy with it, while others didn't like it.
One of the main complaints were from road bike guys. They have trouble getting their road bikes to fit.
They did say their mountain bikes fit no problem, but some felt the bikes didn't feel secure once on the stand. They felt like they needed to hold the bike because they were afraid it would fall over.

Again, some reviewers were very happy with it "for the money" and had no complaints.

Anyway, I think I will look at other options. Thanks archer for your feedback.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

I got one about 2 months ago but it is the other model. It isn't the greatest stand but fine for basic maintenance and stuff. Depending on the bracket on the chainstays behind the bottom bracket, it isn't easy to mount all frames and if you have a bottle holder on the downtube, it just happens to be right where the clamp holds the bike in place. Like I said, not for everyday serious repairs or builds, but good enough for basic stuff. I just happened to sell something on ebay and had the 35 bucks in paypal so it was worth it for me, but if you are paying for it with real money, go for something better quality.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

About ten years ago I got the Performance version for $39 and really liked it at the time. With these type of stands you can wrench on the BB and pedals much harder than with a standard seat clamp repair stand, they stow away and set up in about one second, for rear shock removal the rear tires does not fall free but is held up, and the bike can be loaded and removed using one hand (very convenient at times).

This stand worked fine for my first 4 bikes but my last 2 bikes have under BB cable routing and this stand works ok but not ideal. So make sure it will fit your bike.


----------



## thefuzzbl (Jul 5, 2006)

thats kinda like the park prs-21. it is ok for small things but i choose my topeak elite over my prs-21 any day. however the prs-21 is really well made and for this type of stand i recommend spending the money to get the features that make this design worth it. i.e. being able to spin the bike around easily and easy to pack and transport.


----------

